# Google Changes Search Algorithm



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi guys,

Got to know google has changed their search algorithm.



> *Straight From Google*
> _"Many of the changes we make are so subtle that very few people notice them. But in the last day or so we launched a pretty big algorithmic improvement to our ranking - a change that noticeably impacts 11.8% of our queries - and we wanted to let people know what's going on. This update is designed to reduce rankings for low-quality sites - sites which are low-value add for users, copy content from other websites or sites that are just not very useful. At the same time, it will provide better rankings for high-quality sites - sites with original content and information such as research, in-depth reports, thoughtful analysis and so on."_


I am giving the link for more details. Have a look

http://www.vodahost.com/web-hosting-google-search-algorithm.html/


----------



## properwichita (Mar 1, 2011)

They went primarily after content farms like ezinearticles and Suite101. The problem is, though there is a lot of junk on both sites, there is also a lot of good information and it seems like they gave a default penalty point to those domains instead of just weeding out the garbage.

I've found search results to be a little on the irrelevant side since the update.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Yes, google says that update has affected to 11.8% of search queries. That is not a small number isn't it? I did a search just after the update has happened and I got UP SIDE DOWN results! After day or two I did another search TWICE(same search). I didn't get the same search result for the second search! Anyway, now all seems to be correct.


----------

